# Have worked out route, packed everything and need Aires



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Sorry but really would appreciate some help .. personal recommendations of Aires...??? 
Moving house, not much time to search the internet sites, useless at searches and packed any guide books etc I have (we should have moved last month!!)  
Our route is ...Calais, Boulogne, Rouen, ... and we have a Aire recommended at Brezolles by RobMD (thank you Rob!). 1st night stop. 
Then it's Chartres, Tours, Bordeaux, Pau, Roquefort, Oloron-Ste-Marie ... read about aire near here ....Gavernie .. is it open all year please?? 
Down to Gurmencon and into Spain ...... :lol: 
Free aires would be preferable please (expensive business moving ...!!) :roll: Many thanks ... !!! Ana x


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Look here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads-cat-3.html#cat

At bottom of page

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a large car park in Roquefort which seems to be dedicated to motorhome parking. It's as you drive up the hill from the main road, at the top of the hill on the left before the village proper. Don't drive into the village ! 

I seem to remember it had loos but can't remember a dump point. Great views too and nothing to stop you rolling over the edge to join them !

Even in high summer it was not full so it certainly will not be at this time of year.

G


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thank you!! Will maybe try Roquefort ... I have very little knowledge of France which is a big problem and it does not often state in which Dept the aire is etc, so many places of similar or same name ... finding it very difficult so thought that asking was best!! We don't mind paying a few Euros!! :roll:


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Do you mean Bordeaux, Roquefort, Pau, Oloron-Sainte-marie, Gurmencon, if that is your route then from what I can see on Autoroute to go to Gavernie would be well off of your route through to Spain as I have assumed you are crossing the Pyrenees into Spain through the Somport Tunnel if you are then there is an Aire shown in or very near Oloron-Saint-marie but I can't tell if its open all year, Its worth checking the Campingcarinfos site that should have more information, I don't know much about the route you are proposing but I think you should keep a eye on the weather situation. 

Just out of interest why have you chosen the route, as it appears that it would be quicker to cross into Spain around San Sebastion ? the reason I ask is that I am trying to plan a route for Jan 07


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

*Aires and route to Spain*

We've just returned from a trip to Morocco via France and Spain. Went down the Western route through France (Calais, Le Mans, Poitiers, Bordeaux, etc.) mainly on toll motorways.

Found the French aires system absolutely brilliant - rest stops every 25k or so, giving plenty of options.

For overnight parking not all the aires are ideal as there may be fuel stations and loads of truckers going in and out all night. Take earplugs just in case you have to use one! But many are just rest stops and are very peaceful. Get as far away from the road as you can.

We liked one little aire in the village of Couhe (about 30k South of Poitiers, leaving the N10 to get into the village). You park in a large car park behind a civic building which is itself behind "Les Halles" an old covered market building now preserved for historical purposes. It's right in the village centre but is very quiet overnight. You can take on fresh water and dump both grey and cassette waste. Wouldn't recommend the squat loos, though, and no shower. It's free.

There's a restaurant nearby but no supermarket that we could find.

Harry & Jill


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi folks

Are we mixing our aires here?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

The Aragon Hotel at La Puebla de Alfinden on A2 east of Zaragoza has a safe Aire behind the hotel and you can use the hotel facilities

Bob


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> Are we mixing our aires here?


Na! just aireing their views Pete!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> For overnight parking not all the aires are ideal as there may be fuel stations and loads of truckers going in and out all night. Take earplugs just in case you have to use one! But many are just rest stops and are very peaceful. Get as far away from the road as you can.


Harry and Jill, sounds as though you had a great trip and by the sounds of it a safe one I am pleased for you both, but the info you gave about parking on rest stops and as far from the road as possible is in MY opinion not a valid one. It is very unsafe to park overnight in these places and even more so in isolated areas away from everything.

Bob


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thank you ... will look into all these possibilities!! This is what I was hoping for 'cos we did the trip (different route) last year and couldn't find the aires!! Whistlinggypsy ...thank you very much for the one near Zaragoza!! 
Enodroven ...it was actually Via Michelin who chose the route (with a few suggestions by me!) ... I will NOT go anywhere near the Alps this year .. are you saying that the Pyrenees could be worse?? Really need to do my homework on this part of the route if so .....


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Steve

I tried the MHF link you suppied but got a "The html tags you attempted to use are not allowed" responsew- any ideas please??


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tel,
Not sure why you did not get link as it works ok for me?
Go to Downloads on left of page and it (16) hope this helps

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve

Thanks but-nope no joy. Most of the other downloads work b ut not the French Aires. The page I get is headed "PHP NUKE" (Is thatr our NUKE??) with the subtitle as I mentioned in previous posr. Anyone help please??


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Yeah I had no joy either but thought it was ME...!!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Tel/gypsyrose.
Why not pm a mod and ask them?

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Done Steve


----------

